# How do you take your clen?



## bmsimon (Mar 16, 2011)

I've got liquid clen that I've been putting under my tongue to absorb, but it doesn't seem to be absorbing very well. Will it be as effective to just swallow it?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 16, 2011)

I use a slin pin and put it as far back on my tongue and just swallow it.


----------



## brundel (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## brundel (Mar 16, 2011)

Sub L works well from what I hear.
Try eating some and see how it works.

How much are you taking at once?


----------



## bmsimon (Mar 16, 2011)

brundel said:


> Sub L works well from what I hear.
> Try eating some and see how it works.
> 
> How much are you taking at once?



I've been trying to do sublingual, but it's not absorbing very well (or maybe it's just taking a lot longer than I thought it would - more than a few minutes). right now I take .2 ml at a time


----------



## brundel (Mar 16, 2011)

Keep in mind that the fluid will not absorb totally. Your just waiting for the clen to penetrate the oral mucosa which should start to happen pretty fast.
I would try drinking some. WHile I have heard clen works well subL I know it works just fine orally.
Eat some and see what happens. If nothing. double the dose.
If nothing then your clen is likely bunk.


----------



## tballz (Mar 17, 2011)

I just squirt in mouth then chase with water.


----------



## cutright (Mar 17, 2011)

I take the pill Clen


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 18, 2011)

just swallow bitch lol at that dose of liquid your not gunna get shit....im at 180mcg if that helps


----------

